# Plucked up the courage!!!



## LadyG50 (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I did it; it took all my strength but I did it, been going to do it for 3 weeks since being diagnosed.  

So dusted down the offending object; placed level on the floor; took a deep breath and then placed one foot and then the other; watched as the dial whirled and ground to a shuddering halt  -  steeled myself for a peek and thought : much of ado about nothing. Only put on half a stone since last year; only I say; but I thought at least double that; but still need to lose 4 stone and now having diabetes has given me the kick up the bum I need. 

No more ma?ana ma?ana.  Started cutting out the rubbish; eating more fruit and veg; discovered that wholemeal and white bread not good for me; they put me to sleep!!! So will try wholegrain; otherwise Ryvita and crackers for now.  Bought myself a new swimming costume, so swimming pool hear I come...going to lose a stone or more by end of May; going on hols to Turkey you see determined to fit into some holiday gear from a few years ago!!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 17, 2011)

Yay! Good choice. 

I'm a year and a half ahead of you and can heartily recommend where I am now. 

I have bundles more energy, I can cycle up hills that I could only barely walk up before, etc etc.

You'll have a few set backs along the way. But stay focussed and let us know how you are progressing and you'll get where you want to in the end.

Andy 

p.s. By the way, I've just hit my second weight target of 13.5 stone this morning. When undiagnosed, I had hit 19st before losing over a stone unknowingly when the diabetes had really kicked in.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome!
keep up the good work and as Andy says don't worry if there are a few blips along the way.
Maybe set yourself a small goal of say 1/2 stone to start with?

Good luck with it and I am sure you will feel much better.

Nice to see the positive attitude.


----------



## MargB (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay LadyG - I was where you are a year ago.  The diagnosis was my kick up the bum to actually do something and I am now almost 3.5 stone lighter, have loads more energy, enjoy wearing smaller sizes and love having so much choice when clothes shopping.  Not quite used to that bit yet but go for it.

Like you, I started by cutting out the sweeties, chocolate, biscuits (whole packet at a time), crisps, ready meals, chips, etc. and hardly miss it.  I enjoy fruit and it satisfies my sweet tooth so i don't know why i ever bothered with the sweeties.  Eating chips was laziness as I would just nip round to the chippy rather than go through the cupboards and cook something.

I joined Slimming World because I need the discipline of a weekly weigh-in that i cannot cheat at.  Paying ?5 a week was another spur because I have said over and over, i am not paying a fiver a week to put on weight!!

Do post your losses or gains on the main thread and get the applause or tips when they are due.

Ready, steady, ..... GO


----------



## macast (Mar 18, 2011)

well done for getting on the scales..... 1st hurdle over!!  diagnosis was the kick up the bum I needed too.... each year I just kept saying 'I can't lose weight coz it is middle age spread'  lol.  but since diagnosis on 5th Jan I have lost a stone

we are a friendly bunch here..... so as others have said .... welcome


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent news Lady G. You will feel so much better I know I do the dreaded Diagnosis of the big 'D' is often the kick up the backside we needed


----------



## cazscot (Mar 19, 2011)

Well done for taking the first steps and getting on the scales .


----------



## LadyG50 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your support...and well done to those who have already lost weight.  I'm looking forward to posting my results and joining you all x


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 20, 2011)

LadyG50 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support...and well done to those who have already lost weight.  I'm looking forward to posting my results and joining you all x



Just so long as you don't get to take us to 11st on the Total Group loss thread. That's mine!!!!!


----------

